# Winnipeg Rifles - Looking to identify photo



## Connery (9 Oct 2013)

Hoping someone can help provide some info on the attached CEF regimental band photo.  Details known are:
- bottom right is Michael Quinn
- signed up March 2016 with the 203rd Battalion in Winnipeg
- transferred to the 190th Battalion in October 2016
- discharged Feb 2017 when they found out he was a minor
So this photo was taken between March 2016 and Feb 2017 as part of the 203rd or 190th.
Any further info on how to identify any of the other gentlemen would be appreciated.


----------



## dapaterson (9 Oct 2013)

Wow!  A photo from the future!  Are you a terminator?

(Or, possibly, was the photo from the 1900s?)


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Oct 2013)

Try the CEF Study Group, someone there may already be researching those units. - http://www.cefresearch.ca/phpBB3/index.php

You can also see the 203rd's Sailing List here - http://search.canadiana.ca/view/oocihm.9_08939 (being able to actually read it may require subscribing)


----------

